# dinner anyone?



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Do you cook for yourself? Like, when no one else is around?

I get home at about 8pm, and the husband is usually home by 5pm, and God bless him, he has dinner waiting for me on most nights. 

Tonight he called as I was almost home to say he would be at a friend's house. 

So the inevitable has happened - my husband wasn't home to make dinner, and I'm too fatigued/lazy to cook for myself. I considered cereal, then PB&J, but they just didn't sound appetizing.

So I went with Mike's Hard Lemonade, guacamole & chips, and edamame.

Does anyone else do this? How often? Just curious.

-sunny


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Am I am not too sure if I can give my .02 cents but sometimes I cook for my partner but sometimes I happily just snack about rather than going to the effort of cooking. Sometimes cooking for ones self is a tiring effort and the end result is not very satisfying.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

I just find it funny that my two considerations (cereal and PB&J) require the preparation time of say, tying one's shoes. 

But is was just too much trouble to get a bowl, and...milk, and... everything.

  

Ya know?


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

sunnyracegirl said:


> I just find it funny that my two considerations (cereal and PB&J) require the preparation time of say, tying one's shoes.
> 
> But is was just too much trouble to get a bowl, and...milk, and... everything.
> 
> ...


Haha! I know that feeling. It is funny too really. It takes no effort.

I think its just having to decide!! All that effort leads one to end up lying on the couch, with whatever was easiest to pick up - particularly a nice drink and some nibbles.

Sometimes I go to all the effort of cooking for myself but its not as satisfying as cooking for yourself and the most important person in your life too!


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Do you cook for yourself? Like, when no one else is around?
> 
> I get home at about 8pm, and the husband is usually home by 5pm, and God bless him, he has dinner waiting for me on most nights.
> 
> ...


If I have to eat alone it's almost always leftovers. I absolutely hate throwing perfectly good food out, and I also hate having the same dinner two nights in a row. So most nights I make up plates with the extra, label, and freeze them into individual dinner plates. I usually have quite a few to choose from sitting in my freezer.

I also always have a giganto tub of salad greens from Costco sitting in the refrigerator, and whisking up a vinaigrette takes just a few seconds.

I can't stand having dinner without a salad.

I need to have a real dinner, can't do the chips and snacks thing. I get cranky.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I"m with Kitty on leftovers/salads. We try really hard to always cook more than can get eaten in one meal here. You can make some really great/interesting salads with almost any leftovers, too.

f.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> I need to have a real dinner, can't do the chips and snacks thing. I get cranky.


Same here... if I get really stuck for something to do I usually head for the nearest Teriyaki Bowl 'cause you can't really go wrong with chicken, rice and broccolli. Other than that I tend to cook things that my hubby doesn't like when I'm on my own. He usually cooks (or we go out) on his days off, mostly because he's better at it than I am. On his work days I tend to eat lots of fish, curry and Thai food 'cause that's the only time I get to eat it 

- Jen.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

formica said:


> You can make some really great/interesting salads with almost any leftovers, too.


You're right! 

And if you haven't checked it out yet, go to www.epicurious.com. It's a website of Bon Appetit and Gourmet magazines, has thousands of them. Before menu planning every week, I usually check in the refrigerator to see what we've got too much of on hand (this week it's blue cheese, bell peppers, and basil), and search for recipes that can use up the stuff before it goes bad. I _hate _ wasting food. The teachings of a German mother ...

But that method's also a great way to try recipes that you normally wouldn't gravitate towards, and some of them really good! Last week we had way too much asparagus on hand so I tried the Asparagus Salad with Sweet Balsamic Vinegar. Add a little basil to the recipe. It's fabulous.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Trevor! said:


> Haha! I know that feeling. It is funny too really. It takes no effort.
> 
> I think its just having to decide!! All that effort leads one to end up lying on the couch, with whatever was easiest to pick up - particularly a nice drink and some nibbles.
> 
> Sometimes I go to all the effort of cooking for myself but its not as satisfying as cooking for yourself and the most important person in your life too!


I do this too. And the really funny thing is that I'll take the time to make a complicated martini type drink and then eat lunchmeat and cheese out of the bags (instead of actually making a sandwich). Or something like that - where it's not really fully put together as a meal.

I do make large(r) batches of anything that reheats well, but then I usually eat the leftovers for lunch rather than dinner. For some reason I don't mind eating the same thing for lunch the next day, but the next dinner I want something different. Unless it's Thanksgiving leftovers - that I can eat every meal for quite a while... But if I freeze leftovers, they just stay in the freezer until I can't remember what it was and then it gets thrown away.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

connie said:


> ..they just stay in the freezer until I can't remember what it was and then it gets thrown away.


I finally found a solution to that problem. Buy a few of those fluorescent markers that you use on black message boards, you know, the ones you see in delis? Those markers write great on plastic lids or glass containers, and the ink washes right off in the dishwasher.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Ditto Kitty*

I just don't like the way I feel off "junk food". I guess I'm strange about cooking too. I love cooking for myself. It lets me experiment with flavors, but not worry about scaring my better half away from my cooking. I also like to create meal salads, the Costco greens with whatever toppings I find lurking in the fridge.

Where'd you find those markers? I'd love to mark the meals in the freezer without ruining my dishes again.

Love that website HK, my daughter, Sylvia was planning to be a chef so I got her a subscription to those magazines. We'd go through them lying on my bed and then decide what to try. I didn't try their website until I saw your post. She'd have had it bookmarked at the top of her list. Thanks!!!

Fiona


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Fiona said:


> I just don't like the way I feel off "junk food". I guess I'm strange about cooking too. I love cooking for myself. It lets me experiment with flavors, but not worry about scaring my better half away from my cooking. I also like to create meal salads, the Costco greens with whatever toppings I find lurking in the fridge.
> 
> Where'd you find those markers? I'd love to mark the meals in the freezer without ruining my dishes again.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked the website. Try the advanced search, just plugging in a few ingredients that you have on hand, and it'll usually pop up a hundred or so recipes. The markers you can pick up at any business supply store like Office Depot.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

*Cook?*

Baja Fresh
El Pollo Loco
KooKooRoo
OutDoor Grill
CPK
Natalee's Thai
Sakura
No more Chinese since I found the big "grub" nestled in the bok choy
My personal fried egg sandwich and soup

Mid-afternnon snack anyone? Pop tarts and coffee. Yes, my cholesterol is fine. 
Pass the butter please.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Sweeeeet!!*



Hello Kitty said:


> Glad you liked the website. Try the advanced search, just plugging in a few ingredients that you have on hand, and it'll usually pop up a hundred or so recipes.


Ah, the miracles of the net. Now, I'll really be dangerous in the kitchen. HE, HE, HE!! Let's see what happens when I type in avocados, ground beef, and bell peppers (besides the usual Mexican fare). While waiting for their answer. I'm thinking of trying a little bit of Indian spices mixed in might start the flavor. A little mixed spring greens added to the list, ah a salad without too much hard work involved. I know a little shredded cheese and I think something complimentary to drink. OH, I'm in heaven excuse me, but I love cooking and you've given me yet another resource to sample. My guilty pleasure is adding to my colection of pre-70's cookbooks. I just found a 1959 first printing that I can't wait to experiment out of. I hate openning a cookbook that instructs the cook to open a can of this and a can of that and deigns to call that scratch cooking. Yuck!!! I like to know what's going in my body. Same goes with eating out. Though I enjoy sushi and authentic Chinese food, so I go out for those about once a week.



> The markers you can pick up at any business supply store like Office Depot.


Great. Thank you again.

Well enough ranting. Must go start dinner. Yum time thanks to HK's website suggestion.

Fiona


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

dirtmistress said:


> Baja Fresh
> El Pollo Loco
> KooKooRoo
> OutDoor Grill
> ...


I'm so glad you posted. My thread was getting hijacked by a buncha responsible meal-planning healthy-eater types.



Just kidding. For the record, on my days off I'll make homemade soup, homemade hummus or any number of dishes. I'm just so wiped out at the end of the work day... I probably need to eat twice at work, not just once. Keep the blood sugar from getting too low.

Probably need more poptarts and coffee late in the day.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> You're right!
> 
> And if you haven't checked it out yet, go to www.epicurious.com. It's a website of Bon Appetit and Gourmet magazines, has thousands of them. Before menu planning every week, I usually check in the refrigerator to see what we've got too much of on hand (this week it's blue cheese, bell peppers, and basil), and search for recipes that can use up the stuff before it goes bad. I _hate _ wasting food. The teachings of a German mother ...
> 
> But that method's also a great way to try recipes that you normally wouldn't gravitate towards, and some of them really good! Last week we had way too much asparagus on hand so I tried the Asparagus Salad with Sweet Balsamic Vinegar. Add a little basil to the recipe. It's fabulous.


German parents, is that where that comes from? In my case, it's my dad. I learned the fine art of "take some" cooking ( some of this, some of that) make-do cooking, and using and consolidating leftovers from him. I"ll have to check the web site out too, that sounds great.

formica


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Every weekend we go on a food prep binge to prepare for just such eventualities.

Yesterday, Mrs. Kept made a pile of cauliflower soup. Not really my fave, but it's ready to go now.

Today, I made several types of muffins to serve as healthy snacks.

I then made mocha nanaimo bars to counter-act the healthy effects of the muffins.

Then I made a huge pot of red cabbage, because damn, I love red cabbage.

And I made enough spaghetti sauce to ... well, honestly, I ran out of containers to store it in, so I think I made too much spaghetti sauce.

... Thus, despite the mis-matchedness, I am in food for the week. Perhaps the day will come when spaghetti, salad, and German-style red cabbage no longer holds the sophomoric appeal of being eaten twice (or thrice) daily, but it is not this day.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*Food threads...*

I love food, er, threads...

mocha nainamo bars? OMFG, you must share the recipe. Do you use custard powder?

I'd eat Thai 3 times a day 3 times a week if I could, I cook a lot of thai. That is one set of leftovers that doesn't hang around.Thai for breakfast, thai for lunch...

~f


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

formica said:


> I love food, er, threads...
> 
> mocha nainamo bars? OMFG, you must share the recipe. Do you use custard powder?
> 
> ...


Will-do on the recipe sharing tomorrow. I'm thinking of trying to commute the 20 miles to work tomorrow, which means I should sleep now. It's not the ride in ... it's the ride back, as the sun sets and the temp drops. I managed to get frostbite thanks to a vicious headwind last Tues, and haven't been back in the saddle since. Got off my bike in the driveway and fell over - feet in baaad shape. It's been a nasty fall weather-wise here in ON.

I used to think besmirching nanaimos with mocha was adulterous ... it's a Mrs. Kept's family adaptation ... they put coffee layers in everything. And for the most part, I maintain it's heresy. But these nanaimos are the best I've ever had.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

sunnyracegirl said:


> So I went with Mike's Hard Lemonade, guacamole & chips, and edamame.
> 
> Does anyone else do this? How often? Just curious.


Yes, but I usually substitute a huge bowl of cheddar popcorn for the guac & chips. 

I try to keep a decent bed of lettuce in my garden for emergencies. I have been known to come home from a ride & just sit in the garden munching on stuff to take the edge off.



formica said:


> mocha nainamo bars? OMFG, you must share the recipe. Do you use custard powder?


Please!!! Let's have it!

gabrielle


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

*Phooey!*

I'm green with envy at all you cooking types. Angry  at my inability to know what a drizzle is vs. pinch vs. a 2/3's of a cp. and mix with one Tb.(what's a tib?.  .is that a t-spoon or what?) or tbsp aaugh! 10:30 p.m. Time to go toast 2 Eggo's  (homestyle because they get crisper) and slather with buerre and "real" Vermont maple syrup.mmm-mmm..
*sigh*


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Do you cook for yourself? Like, when no one else is around?
> 
> I get home at about 8pm, and the husband is usually home by 5pm, and God bless him, he has dinner waiting for me on most nights.
> 
> ...


soon you will be shuttling up hills all the time you lazy, crazy dame


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> soon you will be shuttling up hills all the time you lazy, crazy dame


Woo-hoo!! Bring it on.

(all the more excuse to be too tired to cook  )


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*I'm with you, too, sunnyracegirl!*

Sometimes when my fiance isn't home I will just nibble whatever's handy (though I do make an effort to go for fruit when I can). After working and then working out it'll often be 8pm or later and I just can't motivate myself to cook a full meal in the 2 hours 'til bedtime. When he's home, though, we make more effort and he's really getting onto a healthy cooking thing lately, which is good for both of us. We always make more than we need when we do cook, but the leftovers are usually for lunch, so I figure on the days I just have fruit or crackers or whatever for dinner it's OK 'cause I had a good, well-balanced lunch.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

kept man said:


> I used to think besmirching nanaimos with mocha was adulterous ... it's a Mrs. Kept's family adaptation ... they put coffee layers in everything. And for the most part, I maintain it's heresy. But these nanaimos are the best I've ever had.


I've had mint ones that are very good, and I have a recipe for cherry ones that I haven't tried yet. Meanwhile, for those of you wondering wtf a Nainamo bar is, well, just wait. It's God's answer to PMS cravings for one thing. Seriously, it's a Canadain creation from Nanaimo that involves lots of chocolate among other things.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

I guess I'm an old school family guy. I work and my wife stays home, takes care of the kids and cooks dinner, etc... Great home cooked hot food is on the table every night when I get home from work. The exception is when we do something on the grill which is my domain. My wife does all the shopping. I'm not even sure where food comes from it just magicaly appears in out kitchen.

However the other night my wife went out with her friend and I was left to find dinner on my own. I ended up eating half a tray of left over chinese. Then I resorted to crackers, cheese and salami. If I had guacumole, I could have put that on my salami, cheese, cracker sandwiches also.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> I get home at about 8pm, and the husband is usually home by 5pm, and God bless him, he has dinner waiting for me on most nights.


I used to work late a lot and my ex would have dinner waiting for me. He was very good at meal planning and low-fat, healthy cooking. That's the only thing I miss about him.

Let's just say that the owner of local Chinese takeout joint fires up my order as soon as he sees me walking in the door. His House Special Mei Fun is yummy.

I also keep a selection of palatable frozen dinners and frozen veggies in the freezer. I had 4 months while I was in a long-arm cast to figure out which ones were edible. Hard enough to cook and clean up with one hand, especially when you're not really motivated to cook for yourself, anyway. I would have starved to death without my microwave oven.

When I get time on a weekend, I'll cook up a pot of something and eat that all week. I used to hate eating the same thing two nights in a row, but now I'm just happy to have something tasty and ready to heat-and-eat. My typical summer week goes like this:

Monday: Work all day, ride up to 45 miles on the road in the evening, come home by 9PM and eat something that takes less than 10 minutes to prepare, feed the cats and go to bed.

Tuesday: Work all day, lift weights after work, come home, eat something that might take up to 20 minutes to prepare, feed the cats and go to bed.

Wednesday: See Monday

Thursday: Work all day, have dinner with the BF, come home, take out the garbage, feed the cats and go to bed.

Friday: Work all day, have dinner at my local Chinese restaurant, race BMX until 10PM, come home, feed the cats and go to bed.

Saturday: Do a week's worth of laundry, housekeeping and grocery shopping in one day. Fix any bike carnage from the previous week.

Sunday: Ride a bike somewhere from morning until mid-afternoon. Maybe cook for the week and finish any chores left from Saturday.

If I won the lottery, forget fancy cars - I'd hire a personal chef and a maid so I could ride my bikes more.

Kathy :^)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Woo-hoo!! Bring it on.
> 
> (all the more excuse to be too tired to cook  )


your new name......LL (Lazy Laura) I need to talk to your husband on how spoiled you are getting


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Do you cook for yourself? Like, when no one else is around?
> 
> I get home at about 8pm, and the husband is usually home by 5pm, and God bless him, he has dinner waiting for me on most nights.
> 
> ...


If I am home alone and dont want to cook I look for chips first thing..then it's the cheese and crackers (with hot sauce...sooo yummy) and if all else fails..popcorn with dill pickel seasoning.This hardly ever happens as Iove to cook and love food....but as the one who does all the cooking (after working all day and then commuting home 40min) I do get lazy about once a week and it's out to the pub for dinner.  Kona


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> I just find it funny that my two considerations (cereal and PB&J) require the preparation time of say, tying one's shoes.
> 
> But is was just too much trouble to get a bowl, and...milk, and... everything.
> 
> ...


Most cereal takes far too much chewing, in my opinion.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Lucky said:


> I used to work late a lot and my ex would have dinner waiting for me. He was very good at meal planning and low-fat, healthy cooking. That's the only thing I miss about him.
> 
> Let's just say that the owner of local Chinese takeout joint fires up my order as soon as he sees me walking in the door. His House Special Mei Fun is yummy.
> 
> ...


Your cats are lonely and would like to be fed on weekends.


----------



## witchypoo (Sep 19, 2005)

*i'm not kept man, but you're all welcome to my recipe...*

cappuccino nanaimo bars

cookie bottom:
1 c butter 
1/2 c sugar 
1/2 c cocoa powder 
2 eggs 
2 t vanilla 
3 c chocolate cookie crumbs 
2 c flaked coconut 
1 c chopped walnuts

filling:
2/3 c butter, room temperature 
3 T custard powder 
1/2 c milk 
1 T instant coffee powder 
1 T vanilla 
6 c powdered sugar

frosting:
1 lb. bag semisweet chocolate chips 
4 T butter

oven at 350 deg. grease a 9" x 13" baking pan.

to make the "crust," melt butter and stir in sugar. add cocoa powder and mix. add egg and vanilla. pour in cookie crumbs, coconut, and walnuts. press into the prepared pan and bake for 10 to 15 minutes. allow to cool. chill for about an hour.

for filling, beat butter until smooth and add custard powder. heat the milk and add the coffee powder. let cool. add to the butter mixture. then, add the powdered sugar a cup at a time. spread over the crust. let chill.

melt the chocolate chips and butter in a double boiler. spread over the filling. chill for another hour.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

A "bachelor steak" (cereal) dinner every once in a blue moon isn't going to kill you, but most of the time I can _at least_ find something to slap between two slices of bread.

The ol' frozen plate-o-dinner works especially well the last two months of the year. Mmmmm, turkey!


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Chile*

'nough said?


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

That does look mighty tasty and similar, Witchy.

But I said I would, so here it be ... I've made a few personal modifications, so I think it's okay to call them:

Nanaimo Bars a la Kept

*Bottom Layer*

- 1/2 cup butter
- 1/2 cup white sugar
- 1/2 sifted cocoa
- 1 tsp hot water
- 1 tsp instant coffee (dissolved in the tsp water, or use 1 tsp real coffee)
- 1 beaten egg
- 2 cups graham wafer crumbs
- 1/4 cup finely chopped pecans (or walnuts)

In a double boiler (or over careful heat) melt butter ... stir in sugar, cocoa, egg, and coffee. Cook, whisking constantly, about 1 min or until smooth and thickened. Add graham crumbs and pecans, mix it proper. Then press into bottom of greased pan - I prefer 9x11 but a 9x9 works fine - with your hands. Hands work best for pressing. Cool in freezer while you prepare ...

*The Filling Layer*

- 1/2 cup softened butter
- 2 1/2 cups sifted icing sugar
- 2 tbsp hot water
- 2 tbsp instant coffee (dissolved in the water, or 2 tbsp real coffee is nice)
- 1 tsp vanilla
- pinch o' salt

Beat butter until fluffy; beat in sugar, and then coffee, vanilla, and salt. Beat it until lovely and smooth. Then spread evenly over base layer, and freeze again for at least an hour. Then ...

*Icing Layer*

- heaping cup chocolate chips (aka, 1 1/4 cups or a titch more)
- drizzling of oil (if needed)

Melt choco chips - drizzle with oil if microwaving. When very spreadable, spread over lower nanaimo layers. Allow bars to sit in fridge for a bit - base layer warm, icing layer cool - and then cut and eat. And eat and eat and eat.

I must confess to not being a big fan of custard powder flavour most of the time. But I know it works nicely in nanaimos. Still, I prefer not to use it.



Great. Now I'm frickin' starving.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

kept man said:


> Nanaimo Bars a la Kept


Those sound yummy. I'll have to print that out for my wife.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

I cook about half the time and about half the time (including lunch) I am eating stuff I'd probably be better off without. (Junk food, chips/crackers, fast food or boxed/frozen food.)

It's pretty hard not to eat out when there's no fridge at work to stash some real food or when you just have to get out of the office for a couple minutes even if you bring something back to eat at the desk.

When there IS a fridge at work I have been known to make enough for leftovers. When I'm throwing the leftovers through the wave i almost always get 'What's that? Looks/Smells good!' comments. I've also been known to take in homemade biscuits to share with the office for breakfast or cookies or cakes around a holiday or some other special occasion.

I know when I make it that it has less grease the ingrediants are better and that I don't have to worry about the cooks or waiter(tress)'s hygine or lack thereof or other potential health department violations. I've been on travel for a year and although I've got enough of a kitchen to get by with I'm really missing the rest of the stuff and what I can do with it. 

To me the hard part is getting started. I've gotten better about cleaning up afterward. I still have a tendancy to stack dishes until I've got enough to run the automatic dishwasher as opposed to doing them by hand each meal but cleaning the knives and the pots and pans is almost automatic.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Lutarious said:


> 'nough said?


What are the white things? They look like mini marshmallows.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

oldbroad said:


> What are the white things? They look like mini marshmallows.


I had guessed some sort of large curd cottage cheese.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

If it's red chile, I"m going to guess hominy corn, posole.

formica

ps, isn't it considered blashpemy to make nainamo bars without Bird's custard powder?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

oldbroad said:


> What are the white things? They look like mini marshmallows.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

formica said:


> If it's red chile, I"m going to guess hominy corn, posole.
> 
> formica
> 
> ps, isn't it considered blashpemy to make nainamo bars without Bird's custard powder?


I am my own food religion. My gospel says no.

But I think you may be right. I just don't love the custard powder so much.

Is posole the Spanish name for hominy corn, or were you calling OldBroad posole, like, compadre, or amigo, or something?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

kept man said:


> I am my own food religion. My gospel says no.
> 
> But I think you may be right. I just don't love the custard powder so much.
> 
> Is posole the Spanish name for hominy corn, or were you calling OldBroad posole, like, compadre, or amigo, or something?


As I was taught by my New Mexican friends, posole is a red chile stew made with white hominy corn, red chile and pork. So I guess really that's hominy,and not posole which would be eated out of a bowl. The word has another meaning?


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

formica said:


> As I was taught by my New Mexican friends, posole is a red chile stew made with white hominy corn, red chile and pork. So I guess really that's hominy,and not posole which would be eated out of a bowl. The word has another meaning?


Oh, I have no idea ... I was actually asking you!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

LOL, so this is really all about grammer. That should have read "hominy corn, or posole."


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

formica said:


> LOL, so this is really all about grammer. That should have read "hominy corn, or posole."


Gotcha.

Thanks, posole!

(ha ha?)


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

*Wow*



sunnyracegirl said:


> I considered cereal, then PB&J, but they just didn't sound appetizing.
> 
> -sunny


I had no idea this was possible!  I can never recall a time when those are not appetizing. You must have been REALLY tired.

My girl friend does most of the cooking, which makes me a lucky guy.
However when I cook, she eats like royalty. Home made eggplant parmesan with homemade bread crumbs. We love that stuff. It's better than anything I have ever had at a restaraunt. It's so good we DON'T invite friends over for dinner so we have it all to ourselves. And there are never left overs, no matter how sick it makes me feel to eat it all. mmmmmmmmmm

-Dan


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Kathy, I'd volunteer ...*



Lucky said:


> I used to work late a lot and my ex would have dinner waiting for me. He was very good at meal planning and low-fat, healthy cooking. That's the only thing I miss about him.
> 
> If I won the lottery, forget fancy cars - I'd hire a personal chef and a maid so I could ride my bikes more.


...if I ever make it that far East. I still owe you for the offer of the house and bike shop. All I ask is tour guiding on some local mtn. trail(s). We'll see this next summer if the clan can make it. The oldest just worked her first weekend. Job pays well for standing on a corner with a big sign on weekends only ($11-15/hr). By summer she'll hopefully being signing up at local Jr. College for classes, but maybe we'll swing it anyways. 

I can't wait to try those Nanaimo recipe(s). Thanks from NorCal.

My turn to share our favorite indulgence, "Trollhouse Cookies". The Ogre makes these. Start with the classic Nestle Tollhouse chocolate chip cookie recipe (usually found on bags) and then add whatever you find that appeals; ex. Hershey's Special Dark chocolate syrup, assorted baking chips, chopped nuts, flaked coconut, toffee crumbles, and crushed candy bars. Make HUGE cookies (About 6 per 14" x 24" baking sheet) and cook at a slightly lower temperature for 15-20 minutes. These make great trail treats for epic rides. His ride companions wolf these puppies down in record time and I like to hide a couple for eating while at work.

Fiona
(Char)


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Fiona said:


> ...if I ever make it that far East. I still owe you for the offer of the house and bike shop. All I ask is tour guiding on some local mtn. trail(s). We'll see this next summer if the clan can make it. The oldest just worked her first weekend. Job pays well for standing on a corner with a big sign on weekends only ($11-15/hr). By summer she'll hopefully being signing up at local Jr. College for classes, but maybe we'll swing it anyways.
> 
> I can't wait to try those Nanaimo recipe(s). Thanks from NorCal.
> 
> ...


Door's open. I'll show you all the trails you like as long as you bring a couple Trollhouse cookies!

$11-$15/hr? Nice! Where was that when I was a teenager?

Kathy :^)


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm also very lazy when cooking for one. This summer for 6 weeks before my spouse moved to Ottawa, I was on my own trying to look after dog and myself in a heat wave. Did not feel like cooking one bit! I must have though because I only remember doing the take-out route maybe 3 times. 

I still have food sensitivies, so I have to be careful of what I eat, so my "lazy choices" are somewhat limited. Like the guacamole idea though! Some of my lazy dinners for one: pre-prepared hummus and rice crackers, can of Habitant Pea soup, can of tuna on a salad (pre-washed, bagged lettuce).

I'm also a HUGE fan of leftovers. Whenever I cook, I make at least enough for 6-8 servings so that there will be leftovers for lunch or dinner later in the week. I have no trouble eating the same thing 2 days in a row, even 3 meals in a row (dinner, lunch, dinner again).

Mary Ann (eating leftover cabbage rolls for lunch)


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> I'm so glad you posted. My thread was getting hijacked by a buncha responsible meal-planning healthy-eater types.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it makes you feel any healthier...if I could, I would live off crackers, smoked gouda, Irish Cadbury's chocolate, cotton candy, coca cola, and spicy hot V8 ...yeah, I know, my teeth are gonna rot out...but sugar is soooooooooooooooo yyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

irieness said:


> if it makes you feel any healthier...if I could, I would live off crackers, smoked gouda, Irish Cadbury's chocolate, cotton candy, coca cola, and spicy hot V8 ...yeah, I know, my teeth are gonna rot out...but sugar is soooooooooooooooo yyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!


Oh!Oh! And fish & chips with salt and vinegar served in a newspaper!!

I suppose my sweet weakness would be chocolate-covered peanut brittle (that I've only found at Old Monmouth Candies in Freehold, NJ).
Sigh. I miss the East Coast.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Oh!Oh! And fish & chips with salt and vinegar served in a newspaper!!
> 
> I suppose my sweet weakness would be chocolate-covered peanut brittle (that I've only found at Old Monmouth Candies in Freehold, NJ).
> Sigh. I miss the East Coast.


if you want some unbelievable fish & chips...go to "The Field" an Irish/Guinness pub in the Gaslamp Quarters of San Diego...I used to work there, and was the only person there not from Ireland...they have some excellent food...not to mention imported Guinness from Ireland, and if you've ever tasted it...it's about a billion times better than the Guinness made in the states (or a black and tan, cuz a whole pint of Guinness is a meal in itself)...get a curry side with your fries and you'll be in heaven...and finish it off with your choice of Cadbury's chocolate specialty imported from Ireland, much smoother and creamier than the stuff made here as well...and if you're into coffee and a cigar to push you over the edge...Gran Havana is right next door...hand rolled cigars in the window...I guess I miss that place now that I'm thinking about it...and I miss the clam chowder from the Fish market/restaurant somewhere down there near the yacht club...


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

irieness said:


> if you want some unbelievable fish & chips...go to "The Field" an Irish/Guinness pub in the Gaslamp Quarters of San Diego...I used to work there, and was the only person there not from Ireland...they have some excellent food...not to mention imported Guinness from Ireland, and if you've ever tasted it...it's about a billion times better than the Guinness made in the states (or a black and tan, cuz a whole pint of Guinness is a meal in itself)...get a curry side with your fries and you'll be in heaven...and finish it off with your choice of Cadbury's chocolate specialty imported from Ireland, much smoother and creamier than the stuff made here as well...and if you're into coffee and a cigar to push you over the edge...Gran Havana is right next door...hand rolled cigars in the window...I guess I miss that place now that I'm thinking about it...and I miss the clam chowder from the Fish market/restaurant somewhere down there near the yacht club...


OH MAN!! YESSSS!

I wanna party with you!! Thanks for the 411 

PS. Let me know if you plan to make a run for the border any time soon. Down here we have mostly XC rides, but San Juan and Noble are fun and challenging.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

When I'm feeling lazy, I usually bust out some chicken and vegetables and throw together some stir fry in a few minutes, great for post-workout:


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

What I love about this neighborhood is the variety of take-out options, so I think cooking is fairly pointless. Of course, I'm on a strict budget lately, so I'm forced to cook a bit.

I try to keep it simple- I buy fresh tortillas from the Mexican place and use those instead of bread. Still can't make black beans the way the restaurant does, so I just use the tortillas for holding eggs and cheese, tuna salad wraps, hummus or just plain, warmed in the toaster 

Ate dinner at my aunt's house on Sunday, so I got to eat eggplant parmegean last night and today. To make it interesting, tonight I added Wasabi peas and a portabello mushroom, not too shabby!

Once I'm working again, can't wait to go back to a steady diet of whole wheat pizza slices, sushi, Mexican, Italian, Greek, veggie wraps, French gourmet bakery treats, pub grub, late-night diner fare, mixed cocktails, occasional bottles of wine, second cups of coffee........


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*It's a deal.*



Lucky said:


> Door's open. I'll show you all the trails you like as long as you bring a couple Trollhouse cookies!


I'll even throw something sudo gourmet together for you.



Lucky said:


> $11-$15/hr? Nice! Where was that when I was a teenager?


I know. That's what I made when I started at the Post Office. If they go over that she'll pass me up in wages. The funny part was when she asked if I was planning on cutting off her lunch money. I told her no, but she's paying her own way to Gradnight at Disneyland ($250) and buying her own class ring ($100-250 depending on what she picks). I figure she'll appreciate it more that way. Kind of like a physical symbol of success. She saving money in the bank towards her car and the inevitable insurance. I'm SOOOO proud of her.

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Post-ride Heaven*



kept man said:


> That does look mighty tasty and similar, Witchy.
> 
> But I said I would, so here it be ... I've made a few personal modifications, so I think it's okay to call them:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm a convert after making these this past weekend. Oh my heavens these are almost sinful there so good you feel a guilty "must ride them off" feeling. Please pass on any more recipes like these to encourage riding.

Fiona


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

I really hate cooking for one as well...but the g/f is the gourmet of the place. Kind of nice....my passion is riding, hers is cooking. 

I do love my leftovers....and I have done the whole "I need to make a damn good drink" and end up eating cold cuts out of the bags.

Sorry for reviving the thread. Slowwwww day at the office.


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*I can cook...*

But when the husband's schedule (both work and riding) is so different from mine, I often grab a handful of turkey pepperoni and add a Pria bar for something sweet. Then of course I wake up in the middle of the night with a grumbling stomach, because that wasn't nearly enough food.

Also...those nanaimo bars are going to be a staple for holiday parties this year. Thanks for giving us the skinny (well maybe, I should have said the fatty)!


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

wow what a great thread. I don't cook much either but I'm going to print the nanaimo bars receipt and get my daughter to make them.

about 5 years ago my daughter deceded to be vegitarian. That began an era of us not eating the same stuff which quickly lead to us not eating at the same times either. teen years are like that I guess. Anyway, several years ago I heard about the Soup Peddler. The guy was making soup and delivering it by bicycle. I signed up even though I was not in the delivery area. I went once a week, often by bicycle, to get my soup. Oh sooo yummy. THe second season He expanded the delivery area and I got the soup delivered to the house. Pretty simple, leave a ice chest a check on the porch and when you return you have soup. I later changed to delivery at work. Now the business has expanded to soups and entrees and more. I still get it delivered to the office. While I was on vacation my daughter ordered for herself.

http://www.souppeddler.com/

I try and eat breakfast and lunch as my main meals and something lite and little carbs at night. My thinking is I need the carbs and protien during the day for riding and all and as long as I eat enough at night not to wake up starving I'm good. So that usually means a big taco for breakfast and a lite snack at night. I usually have left overs or Soup Peddler for lunch.


----------

